# First attempt at this gardening thing



## Tail_Pincher (Jul 5, 2011)

So now that we're in our first home and have enough room I decided to convert a small flower bed that was overrun with weeds and not being used to a small garden. I weeded, tilled, and mixed native soil with some compost gardening mix. I laid weed barrier down, planted and covered with topsoil/gardening mix.

I've never done any gardening before but read up a little. I planted some peppers (japs, cayenne, banana), veggies (squash and cucumbers, and tomatos), a couple herbs (oregano and basil), and a meyer lemon tree.

I forgot to take a before but I've got a during and after pic. I do realize that the lemon tree may shade too much once it grows but I plan on moving it once we get all the flower beds done like we want them.


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

Looking good. I don't think you will have to worry about the lemon tree shading out the vegetables for 4 or 5 years.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

That's a very nice use of that corner spot...but I think you will have to choose between lemons and veggies at some point.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Looks nice, but I think you will realize pretty quick that the squash and cucumber take up a lot of space. I learned that last season. I needed at least a 2 foot radius around them.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

devil1824 said:


> Looks nice, but I think you will realize pretty quick that the squash and cucumber take up a lot of space. I learned that last season. I needed at least a 2 foot radius around them.


 I'd go three ft on squash & grow cucs on a trellis. Tomatoes need about three ft as well. I've grown them close together & wind up crawling through the garden to pick veggies.It takes time but gotta start somewhere. Nice start.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Great start on a rewarding hobby.


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

Second on the cucumbers and squash growing vertical. It also helps with mold and fungus, it allows the leaves to breathe. You can grow it either way...but I am going verticle this year. Try some Pole Beans as well, the yield is pretty good and you can get them growing up the fence or a bamboo stick. I built an elevated garden this year, so hopefully it produces some crop.

But all in all, looks good...


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

I agree that as the season progresses, you will find your garden getting VERY crowded. However, you should get a bunch of great produce, and you will learn a lot about spacing, watering, light availability, weeds, etc. You did what is most important...Jumping in and getting started.

I like the fuzzy, black and white helper in the 1st picture.


----------



## shoalnuff (Dec 18, 2013)

Welcome aboard. Be sure to post more pics as your garden progresses!


----------



## Tail_Pincher (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys! Never even thought of doing the cucs and squash vertical but since they're on the end near the fence I may see about getting a trellis up against the fence. Since I just planted last weekend I imagine it's not the best thing to do dig them up again and move them. Figure it's best to let them take and not move until I have to.

Like I said once we get the work done to the flower beds and patio in the back yard the lemon tree will be moved and give me some more room.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I wasn't trying to be rude. Like already said it takes time. Your garden will work & its great to be able to shop in your BY for some good eats. You can't beat homegrown veggies.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks good!


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Off to a good start ..Remember garden need ;;;keep up with weeding/water/plenty sun/good quality compost/keep neighboring roots Out sharpshooter around perimiter every now and then...Its a lifelong hobby that pay dividends ;ENJOY


----------

